# Convert 2018 Boone 1x to 2x?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm look at purchasing the following bike (2018 Trek Boone 5) but it has a 1x drive train and I'd prefer a 2x. Is it possible to convert this bike to a 2x? I don't see a place to mount a front derailleur and since the bike is designed to be a 1x, I'm not sure if I could even put a clamp-on front derailleur(?)


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Partially answering my own question... I'm assuming this is one part I'd need:

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ek-2018-boone-front-derailleur-clamp/p/21983/









What else? I'm not familiar with SRAM as I grew-up with Shimano. 



Can the crankset on the bike be converted to a 2x? I'm guessing that'd mean a new spider and chain rings.
Is the left brake lever a "dummy lever" because the bike is currently a 1x, hence I'd need to buy a new left lever for the front derailleur?

After adding a front derailleur, I'd obviously be looking at a different cassette as well since I wouldn't need the huge jumps between each gear.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Clamp-on derailer*

If the cross section of your down tube is circular you can just measure its diameter order a clamp-on derailer with the correct size clamp.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Maybe Not*

That rear derailer has a long cage but maybe not long enough for the difference in chain tension you would add with the double front crank.


----------

